# yard haunt sign text ideas needed



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

People keeping stopping by and looking, which I LOVE, but I realize I would like to put up a sign that indicates that the house & yard isn't fully operational/lit until the 3 days before Halloween. I have a front yard cemetary and monster house type house....I want some type of a backstory or storycard to explain this ..something rhyme-y or that the ghouls are out on the lawn but not MAD yet... or something like that. Any ideas? I haven't ever seen anything like this, so I have no clue what to write.....It would be as if written by a 3rd party, about the ghouls & house coming awake or something....I will wood burn it into an old piece of wood & hang it outside the cemetary fence. Thanks in advance.


d5


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

I have a sign in the front of my haunt for the purpose of advertising my charity. Its simple and to the point.

I used yellow saw-horse style barricades that say 'Police - Do Not Cross' that i used to use in other places. I put it at front of yard and screwed my sign to it. My sign is made of a 2'x3' piece of plywood painted Cape Cod Gray, with black lettering with my charity's website and phone number. Perhaps you could make it simple like "zombie feeding time xxx-xxx on xxxx-xxxx". its quick and to the point and people will know to come back at those times.


----------



## scarem76 (Oct 5, 2008)

that's great.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

*The Cemetary Comes Alive
Wed., Oct. 28
Be There!*


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I already have a professionally made charity donation sign near the road. Spookie, yours is perfect- short & sweet. THANKS!


d5, warming up the wood burning tool.....


----------



## Valhella (Oct 7, 2008)

I borrowed my sign text from somewhere, sadly I can't remember, but it works to get the interest going:

Stop by for a fright,
on Halloween night.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

http://www.sinistervisions.com/ they have spooky fonts to download


----------

